# buying rifle case - need advice



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm looking for a gun case for my AR. I have never had a really good case before so i don't
know much about them. I know that I don't want a case any longer than need so it will be easy
to get in and out of the space behind my truck seat. Other than that I'm lost. I been reading up
on cases but I would rather hear the option of someone that uses them in the real world.

So what should I look for?

Is this a good one? 
Amazon.com : Plano 108361 Gun Guard AW Tactical Case 36" : Hard Pistol Cases : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hard plastic won't fit as well as a soft case.

I have the SIG case,it is worth what I paid. Free when I bought the SIG Brace. That way I'm not conerned about the stitching coming undone

My Blackhawk case is good I got that for free with the purchase of 5 Pmags at PSA last year

So is the guitar case for $5

Don't overthink it, a A1/A2 AR with fixed FSB will fit in a standard scoped hunting rifle case


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> hard plastic won't fit as well as a soft case.
> 
> I have the SIG case,it is worth what I paid. Free when I bought the SIG Brace. That way I'm not conerned about the stitching coming undone
> 
> ...


This^^


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Hard cases are good if you are traveling on a plane or for some reason you need the added protection. But I prefer a soft case for everyday use.

I've used Assault System Cases for over 30 years and never had an issue!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Hard cases are fine, I have them and use them for hunting and camping trips that last for several days. The protection a hard case provides during such outings is nice. I use soft cases for day trips, such as bird hunting and going to the range.

Since recently moving into town, I have taken to using nondescript cases, so as to not to alert or alarm any of my neighbors. I recently purchased one of these soft cases it is non descript and designed for the AR. 
Amazon.com : Bulldog Cases Ultra Compact-Inch Ar-15 Navy Discreet Carry Case (29-Inch) : Soft Rifle Cases : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I also prefer soft case for the most part. No weapon should be stored in a case long term they should be in a vault . 
Hard case tend to be over sized and not as flexible as a good soft case. Soft case does not have to be expensive.
Two good affordable ones shop around prices swing a lot.
Allen
Uncle Mikes side kick
Both have good mag storage


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Tennessee said:


> Hard cases are good if you are traveling on a plane or for some reason you need the added protection. But I prefer a soft case for everyday use.
> 
> I've used Assault System Cases for over 30 years and never had an issue!


I'm glad you something about planes,, To fly with a rifle doesn't it need to be a hard case? 
But I do like the looks of the soft case ,, Like the magazine holders

Why would a hard case need a pressure release?


----------

